# Medications - help -urgent!



## Guest (May 1, 2013)

We are near Cordoba on one of our exploratory trips around Spain. My husband has just discovered he's left some essential medication behind. We are trying to arrange to have this sent out but it would certainly be easier to go to a local doctor and get a prescription. Does anyone know if this is possible or would a doctor refuse to prescribe as he doesn't know my husband's medical history? Also, what costs might be involved? He is 65. Could this be done on a EHIC card as it is both urgent and essential. Any help appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Depends what the medication is but try the pharmacy, you may be able to buy it over the counter there. The rules are stricter than they used to be but we find you can buy a lot of things here that you can't in the UK. Failing that I think you could use your EHIC for an appointment at the local medical centre with a GP, I'd be surprised if you couldn't get a prescription but you'll probably have to pay for the medicine.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

meetloaf said:


> We are near Cordoba on one of our exploratory trips around Spain. My husband has just discovered he's left some essential medication behind. We are trying to arrange to have this sent out but it would certainly be easier to go to a local doctor and get a prescription. Does anyone know if this is possible or would a doctor refuse to prescribe as he doesn't know my husband's medical history? Also, what costs might be involved? He is 65. Could this be done on a EHIC card as it is both urgent and essential. Any help appreciated. Many thanks.


I think it'll depend on the health centre/ doctor, but it's well worth going to one a seeing if they will help you.
I feel it less likely that a pharmacy will be able to do anything as they will not give you medication even if you are Spanish and have the correct health card if you don't have a prescription. A prescription is only available from a doctor, and therefore a doctor is your first port of call. If s/he says OK to giving the prescription you'll then have to ask about the price.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

yes he should be able to see a doctor with the EHIC - that's what the EHIC is for

take the box of medication with you & explain what has happened

it IS a possibility that a pharmacy MIGHT sell the medication to you - again, take the box in, explain what has happened

they used to do this as a matter of course for holidaymakers - it's less common now, but does still happen


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

There are three chemists we use, two of them sell practically everything over the counter without prescription the other won't even sell paracetamol without a prescription!!


----------



## 213979 (Apr 11, 2013)

thrax said:


> There are three chemists we use, two of them sell practically everything over the counter without prescription the other won't even sell paracetamol without a prescription!!


Exactly. It's always worth a try.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

xabiachica-Meetloaf's husband has left the box behind-that's why he needs it!How can he show something he hasn't got?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

extranjero said:


> xabiachica-Meetloaf's husband has left the box behind-that's why he needs it!How can he show something he hasn't got?


good question.....

I bet he does have one - I doubt he came with none at all

this might help though....

when were were unexpectedly in the UK last year my daughter only had 2 days supply of her medication with her - we rang her doctor here, she told us exactly what the medication was called (she keeps it in one of those weekly dispenser things, so although we knew the name of it, we wanted to be sure of the exact strength) , I wrote it down & showed it to the doctor in the UK - job done!


----------



## cerrillo (Nov 10, 2012)

My sister was here a few months ago and had forgotten to bring her thyroid tablets with her, asked in the farmacia but they would not sell them, so went to doctors surgery in the village i explained to the receptionist he wanted to see her EHIC first then made an appointment for about 10 minutes time went in saw the doctor my sister told him the name of the tablets and strength and he gave her a prescription which we then took over the road to the farmacia and had no problems, but they did want to see her EHIC which luckily she had.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

For my family (including a cancer patient) I have found that the only things my farmacia won't sell me over the counter are prescription painkillers, strong antibiotics and hypnotics. I have bought statins, contraceptive pills, thyroid medication, anti depressants, you name it. Try a chemist (or three) first, you may be lucky and it could save time and hassle.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

Madliz said:


> For my family (including a cancer patient) I have found that the only things my farmacia won't sell me over the counter are prescription painkillers, strong antibiotics and hypnotics. I have bought statins, contraceptive pills, thyroid medication, anti depressants, you name it. Try a chemist (or three) first, you may be lucky and it could save time and hassle.


Totally agree. Our local farmacia won't sell you a sausage but the one in the next village will sell absolutely anything!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2013)

A very big thank you to everyone who helped out here. After a lot of thrashing around by my husband trying to organise the prescription being sent from home, a visit by me to the local farmacia sorted things out in about two minutes. The pharmacist was hugely amused when I didn't believe the price she quoted and told her it was too low, lol. OH is now happy and my sanity has been maintained. Why do men insist on trying to do things the hard way? Once I read your advice it was obvious to me what the first course of action should be! Thank you again. That was potentially a genuine emergency.


----------



## JaneyO (Sep 24, 2012)

So glad to hear it all worked out well, and thanks for the update- was wondering how you got on!


----------

